# how to change the water pump?



## bryinga (Jul 25, 2003)

Hello every one I've got a 1995 200 se-r in need of a new water pump, whats the best way to get to it? I've done a search and cant come up with anything but small hands and a 1/4 socket wrench? Thanks alot yall!!!!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Pull the motor out of the car.


----------



## bryinga (Jul 25, 2003)

other than that?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

the way the haynes manual lays it out, its pretty much what bahearn says. you do the normal draining coolant, removing the pulley....remove the front engine mount (passenger side), and then you should have access to all the bolts. of course you would want the engine to be supported by a jack with that mount removed. i hope this helps you out. if you are unsure of where it is located too...its on the same belt as the power steering..atleast on my ga16. good luck!


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

From 1994 Sentra FSM - SR engine

Section MA
*Fluid Change*
1. Move heater "TEMP" control lever all the way to "HOT".
2. Remove radiator drain plug and radiator filler cap.
3. Remove reservoir tank, drain coolant, then clean reservoir tank.
Install it temporarily.
4. Remove cylinder block drain plug and air relief plug.
5. Install radiator drain plug and tighten cylinder block drain plug securely.
6. Fill radiator and reservoir tank with water.
Air relief plug is reinstalled once coolant spills from the air relief hole during refill.
Then fill radiator and reservoir tank with water.
*Air relief plug:
Tighten (1.0 kg-m, 7 ft-lb)*

7. Reinstall radiator cap.
8. Warm up engine until cooling fan operates, then race engine 2 to 3 times under no-load.
*Make sure that air conditioner switch is "OFF".*
9. Stop engine and wait until it cools down.
10. Repeat step 2 through step 9 until clear water begins to drain from radiator.
11. Drain Water.
- Apply sealant to the thread of drain plug
- Tighten (0.8 - 1.2 kg-m, 5.8 - 8.7 ft-lb)
12. Reinstall reservoir tank.
13. Fill radiator and reservoir tank with coolant up to specified level following step 6 through step 9. Follow instructions attached to anti-freeze container for mixing ration of anti-freeze water.

Section LC
*Water Pump
REMOVAL*
1. Remove radiator drain plug and radiator filler cap.
- Remove reservoir tank, drain coolant, then clean reservoir.
Install temporarily.
2. Remove cylinder block drain plug located at the left front of cylinder block and drain coolant and air relief plug.
- Install radiator drain plug and tighten cylinder block drain plug securely.
3. Remove front RH wheel and engine side cover(plastic slash guard)
4. Remove drive belts.
5. Remove front engine mounting(engine mount)
6. Remove water pump
*CAUTION:
- When removing water pump assembly, be careful not to get coolant on drive belt.
- Water pump cannot be disassembled and should be replaced as a unit.
- After installing water pump, connect hose and clamp securely, then check for leaks using radiator cap tester.

INSTALLATION*
Basically, remove all traces of liquid gasket from both surfaces then apply a continuous bead of Ultra Grey gasket to mating surface of water pump 2.0-3.0mm wide. The FSM says to use Genuine Liquid Gasket or equivalent. I asked my Nissan dealer and they use Ultra Grey which can be bought at WalMart for about $6 a tube. Tighten bolts 1.6 - 2.1 kg-m, 12 - 15 ft-lb.

For more information buy a Haynes repair manual.


----------



## bryinga (Jul 25, 2003)

thanks i've got it!!!


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey I just wanted to say thanks to 95sentrab13 for the great info. It really helps for me who can't buy the fsm. Although the pump location may change I'll be able to use this to change my pump (the right way).


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey, no problem! Glad I could help. If anything you saved yourself a bit of money doing it yourself. Sorry I can't provide the pictures to go along with the explanation, eg. bolt removal locations on water pump housing and air relief plugs or exploded diagrams to show how it all fits together, because I have the book version, not the CD and my scanner isn't working. You can get the CD FSM on eBay but I've read that it's incomplete. I'd keep an eye out in the Classifieds Forum which is where I bought mine or visit your local Nissan Dealer to see if you can buy a copy of the book.


----------



## pester (Dec 14, 2004)

95 SentraB13 said:


> From 1994 Sentra FSM - SR engine
> 
> Section MA
> *Fluid Change*
> ...




one question does the gasket have to be there or only the ultra grey gasket? is that some kind of silicone?


----------



## tieggonzalez (Apr 22, 2007)

I used a gasket for both the pump and the thermostat housing. It came with the water pump from NAPA. They also sold a sealant specific for water pumps and t-stats I believe.


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

I remeber I had to take the power steering reservoir off.Took all the splash guards off.Took off the engine mount and jack the engine up in order to change the water pump,and also the t-stat too.The A/C line is still right in the way.It's a nightmare.Took 5 hours to take care of everything.Not fun at all.


----------

